# JTable - mehrere Tabellen verknüpfen



## Tequila Joe (21. Sep 2009)

Ich habe eine Frage zu JTable und dem TableModel: Ich habe in meinem Projekt drei JTable, zwei davon verwenden das gleiche TableModel und können direkt editiert werden. Gerade arbeite ich an der Umsetzung der dritten Tabelle. Deren Aufgabe soll es sein, die Daten der ersten beiden Tabellen in einer anderen Sortierung anzuzeigen, dabei soll nach Änderungen, die an den Daten der ersten beiden Tabellen vorgenommen werden, die Anzeige der dritten Tabelle aktualisiert werden, da ja eventuell neu sortiert werden muss.
Jetzt bin iich am überlegen, wie ich das am besten umsetze. Mein erster Gedanke war ein neues TableModel zu schreiben, welches die Daten der ersten beiden zusammen anzeigt. Allerdings stehe ich noch aufm Schlauch, wie das mit der aktualisierung funktionieren soll und, ob das eine sinnvolle Lösung ist.
Ich bin für jeden Lösungsansatz dankbar und seien es nur 1,2 Stichworte, die ich nachschlagen kann.

Viele Grüße
Joe


----------



## Marco13 (21. Sep 2009)

Hm - ich hatte mal mehrere TableModels mit einem CompoundTableModel zusammengefasst ( http://www.java-forum.org/codeschnipsel-u-projekte/70650-tablemodelutils.html ) - damit sollte sich die Frage nach der aktualisierung nicht mehr wirklich stellen: Jeder Listener vom CompoundTableModel (also die JTable, die es anzeigt) ist auch ein Listener für die unter-TableModels. Obt die Sortierung bei jeder Änderung automatisch aktualisiert wird, müßte ich jetzt aber auch erst nachsehen... ???:L


----------



## Tequila Joe (21. Sep 2009)

Danke, sieht interessant aus. Ich werde mir den Code mal genauer ansehen und schauen, ob ich es in meinem Fall gut verwenden kann.


----------



## Tequila Joe (21. Sep 2009)

Ich habe es jetzt mal mit dem CompoundTableModel versucht. Wenn ich mein Programm starte läuft alles normal und die dritte Tabelle hat ein CompoundTableModel. Bei Programmstart sind die beiden anderen Listen leer. Wenn ich nun einer der Tabellen eine Zeile hinzufüge tritt irgendwo im CompoundTableModel ein Index out of bounds Fehler auf. Die beiden Tabellen die zusammengefügt werden haben drei Spalten, die neue hat dann 6 Spalten. Ich hätte lieber die Datensätze der beiden ersten Tabellen einfach untereinander, da die Spalten aller Tabellen gleich sind. 
Ich glaube das CompoundTableModel macht da schon etwas mehr, als ich eigentlich möchte. Da die beiden Tabellen die ich zusammenfügen möchte exakt die gleiche Datenstruktur haben, gibt es bestimmt eine ganz einfach Realisierung. Dein Code überfordert mich momentan noch etwas, bin noch nicht so lange mit Java dabei.


----------



## Marco13 (21. Sep 2009)

Bevor du dich jetzt da drauf stürzt (und daran verzweifelst  ) : Das war nur ein ... "Vorschlag" .. oder "Hinweis", wie man das grunsätzlich machen könnte. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das Hinzufügen von Zeilen damals überhaupt getestet hatte (das ist ein Punkt, den ich mir nochmal ansehen sollte - das sollte funktionieren, auch, wenn es das im Moment vielleicht nicht tut). 

Aber das dortige CompoundTableModel ordnet die Tabellen Grundsätzlich nebeneinander an. Werd' das mal schnell umändern....


----------



## Tequila Joe (21. Sep 2009)

Ich habe mich jetzt mal rangesetzt und den Code etwas besser verstanden und angepasst. Bei Dir wurden, wie Du schon sagtest die Tabellen nebeneinander angeordnet und wenn ich eine Zeile hinzugefügt habe wäre das in der neuen Tabelle eben nur eine halbe Zeile gewesen.
Jetzt funktioniert das Zeilen hinzufügen, nur das Aktualisieren bei Wertänderung klappt noch nicht ganz, aber bevor ich poste, schaue ich selber erstmal noch genauer woran es liegen könnte. Irgendwie werden momentan nur Änderungen in der ersten Tabelle sofort registriert. Vielen Dank schonmal für den Code, hätte ich so alleine nicht geschafft.


----------



## Marco13 (21. Sep 2009)

Hui, ja, hier ist mal das, was ich jetzt gebastelt hatte. Die vorherige Version liegt schon auf meiner Seite, ist aber noch unverlinkt ... muss ich mal um dieses "StackedTableModel" erweitern, den Zeilen-Hinzufügen-Bug entfernen, und dann veröfefntlichen...

Bei dem hier funktionierte bei einem ersten Test auch das Hinzufügen der Zeilen, muss aber ggf. noch weiter getestet werden...

```
package de.javagl.utils.swing.tablemodel;

import java.util.*;

import javax.swing.event.TableModelListener;
import javax.swing.table.TableModel;

/**
 * This class is a TableModel that stacks several other TableModels
 * which have equal numbers of columns.
 */
public class StackedTableModel implements TableModel
{
    /**
     * The TableModels that are combined in this TableModel
     */
    private List<TableModel> tableModels;

    /**
     * Create a new StackedTableModel, combining the given TableModels
     *
     * @param tableModels The TableModels to combine
     * @throws IllegarArgumentException If the TableModels do not 
     * have an equal number of columns
     */
    public StackedTableModel(TableModel ... tableModels)
    {
        this.tableModels = new ArrayList<TableModel>(Arrays.asList(tableModels));
        TableModel tableModel0 = this.tableModels.get(0);
        for (int i=1; i<this.tableModels.size(); i++)
        {
            TableModel tableModel = this.tableModels.get(i);
            if (tableModel.getColumnCount() != tableModel0.getColumnCount())
            {
                throw new IllegalArgumentException(
                    "TableModels do not have an equal column count");
            }
        }
    }

    /**
     * {@inheritDoc}
     */
    public void addTableModelListener(TableModelListener tableModelListener)
    {
        for (TableModel tableModel : tableModels)
        {
            tableModel.addTableModelListener(tableModelListener);
        }
    }

    /**
     * {@inheritDoc}
     */
    public void removeTableModelListener(TableModelListener tableModelListener)
    {
        for (TableModel tableModel : tableModels)
        {
            tableModel.removeTableModelListener(tableModelListener);
        }
    }


    /**
     * {@inheritDoc}
     */
    public Class<?> getColumnClass(int columnIndex)
    {
        return tableModels.get(0).getColumnClass(columnIndex);
    }

    /**
     * {@inheritDoc}
     */
    public int getColumnCount()
    {
        return tableModels.get(0).getColumnCount();
    }

    /**
     * {@inheritDoc}
     */
    public String getColumnName(int columnIndex)
    {
        return tableModels.get(0).getColumnName(columnIndex);
    }


    /**
     * {@inheritDoc}
     */
    public int getRowCount()
    {
        int rowCount = 0;
        for (TableModel tableModel : tableModels)
        {
            rowCount += tableModel.getRowCount();
        }
        return rowCount;
    }

    /**
     * {@inheritDoc}
     */
    public Object getValueAt(int rowIndex, int columnIndex)
    {
        int currentRow = rowIndex;
        for (TableModel tableModel : tableModels)
        {
            if (tableModel.getRowCount() > currentRow)
            {
                return tableModel.getValueAt(currentRow, columnIndex);
            }
            currentRow -= tableModel.getRowCount();
        }
        throw new IllegalArgumentException(
            "No row found for the given index "+rowIndex+" "+columnIndex);
    }

    /**
     * {@inheritDoc}
     */
    public void setValueAt(Object aValue, int rowIndex, int columnIndex)
    {
        int currentRow = rowIndex;
        for (TableModel tableModel : tableModels)
        {
            if (tableModel.getRowCount() > currentRow)
            {
                tableModel.setValueAt(aValue, currentRow, columnIndex);
                return;
            }
            currentRow -= tableModel.getRowCount();
        }
        throw new IllegalArgumentException(
            "No row found for the given index "+rowIndex+" "+columnIndex);
    }


    /**
     * {@inheritDoc}
     */
    public boolean isCellEditable(int rowIndex, int columnIndex)
    {
        int currentRow = rowIndex;
        for (TableModel tableModel : tableModels)
        {
            if (tableModel.getRowCount() > currentRow)
            {
                return tableModel.isCellEditable(currentRow, columnIndex);
            }
            currentRow -= tableModel.getRowCount();
        }
        throw new IllegalArgumentException(
            "No row found for the given index "+rowIndex+" "+columnIndex);
    }
}
```


----------



## Tequila Joe (21. Sep 2009)

Danke, meine Anpassungen sehen fast genauso aus. Ich habe aber noch deine Fehlerabfrage oben geklaut . Allerdings finde ich immernoch nicht den Fehler, warum nur bei Änderungen der ersten Tabelle diese in die Zusammengesetzte Tabelle übernommen werden. Erst wenn ich eine Zeile in der zweiten Tabelle einfüge "merkt" die zusammengesetzte Tabelle, das etwas geändert wurde und updated alles.

Jetzt möchte ich ja die zusammengesetzte Tabelle sortieren. Ich dachte da zuerst an Collection.sort. Allerdings enthält die Liste im zusammengesetzten die beiden TableModels der Einzeltabellen. Es  macht also wenig Sinn diese Liste zu sortieren, da ich ja die Einträge und nicht die TableModel sortieren will.
Mir fällt da spontan nur ein die Einträge der beiden TableModel in ein Array zu schreiben, dieses zu sortieren und zurückzuschreiben. Dann würde es aber vermutlich mehr Sinn machen das CompoundTableModel so abzuwandeln, dass man gleich nur eine Liste hat und kein Array mit TableModels, oder?
Ich hoffe jemand hat noch eine bessere Idee, irgendwie kommt mir diese Lösung so unelegant vor ;-) Für heute mache  ich aber erstmal Schluss.


----------



## Marco13 (21. Sep 2009)

Schau' mal auf der Sun-Seite "How to use tables", bei "Sorting and Filtering": Es wird nicht wirklich sortiert, aber die JTable kann die Daten sortiert _anzeigen_ (das ist also ggf. nicht Sache des Modells, sondern der View)


----------



## Tequila Joe (21. Sep 2009)

Hab mal einen Blick drauf geworfen. Das scheint genau das zu sein, wonach ich gesucht habe - Danke.


----------



## Tequila Joe (23. Sep 2009)

Momentan habe ich das Problem, dass nach einer Änderung in einenr der beiden Einzeltabellen die Sortierung in der zusammengesetzten Tabelle nicht automatisch aktualisiert wird. Wie kann ich eine automatische Neusortierung der zusammengesetzten Tabelle auslösen?


----------



## Marco13 (23. Sep 2009)

Man kann einen TableModelListener an die JTable hängen (How to Use Tables (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)) und bei einer Änderung ein Neusortieren aulsösen - ob es für letzteres eine Methode gibt, müßt ich in der API nachsehen, bin aber gerade zu Faul - im Zweifelsfall den rowSorter neu setzen...


----------



## Tequila Joe (23. Sep 2009)

Danke, ich werde das mal versuchen, dafür müsste ich mir aber einen eigenen sorter erstellen:

```
TableRowSorter<TableModel> sorter = new TableRowSorter<TableModel>MyTable.getModel());
List <RowSorter.SortKey> sortKeys = new ArrayList<RowSorter.SortKey>);
sortKeys.add(new RowSorter.SortKey(1, SortOrder.DESCENDING));
MyTable.setRowSorter(sorter);
sorter.setSortKeys(sortKeys);
```

Da ergibt sich bei bei mir das Problem, dass die Tabelle Am Anfang leer ist und 

```
sorter.setSortKeys(sortKeys);
```
einen Fehler auslöst. Hast Du eine Idee, wie ich dass Problem lösen könnte und trotzdem gleich die richtige Sortierung beim Start eingestellt habe?


----------



## Tequila Joe (23. Sep 2009)

Okay, hab das Problem so gelöst, dass ich einen TableModelListener implementiert habe und dort dann den sorter setze. Die leere Tabelle muss ja noch nciht sotiert sein.


----------



## Marco13 (23. Sep 2009)

Falsch. Die leere Tabelle IST schon sortiert :bae:


----------

